
Facebook testing new bookmarks/favorites feature to save great content - uladzislau
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/27/facebook-testing-new-bookmarksfavorites-feature-to-save-great-content/
======
jmduke
This is _exactly_ what likes should have been.

